# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Oproep: vragenlijst over het verband tussen gezond leven en televisiekijken

## laurastudente

Beste,
In het kader van mijn masterproef onderzoek ik het verband tussen gezond leven en televisiekijken. Om deze studie tot een goed einde te brengen, ben ik nog op zoek naar respondenten die me hierbij willen helpen. Om van mijn masterproef een succes te maken, heb ik jullie hulp dus absoluut nodig. Ik zou het dan ook enorm appreciëren moesten jullie willen deelnemen aan deze studie.
De studie wordt gevoerd aan de hand van een online vragenlijst. Het invullen van de vragenlijst neemt maximum 15 minuten van je tijd in beslag. Het is belangrijk dat je de vragenlijst tot op het einde invult, opdat ik volledige resultaten bekom voor de verdere verwerking.

http://soc.kuleuven.be/limesurveytes...=91387&lang=nl

Alvast heel erg bedankt voor je tijd en medewerking!
Met vriendelijke groeten,
Laura Sente

----------


## Luuss0404

Succes met je masterproef  :Smile:

----------

